# FlowZone Monsoon 9-Gallon Sprayer



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The FlowZone Monsoon 9-Gallon Sprayer looks like a really nice option for those who need/want more volume than a backpack sprayer, but maybe don't want to transition to full blown push sprayer.

I could also see where dragging this around like a carryon suitcase might be easier on some folks than wearing a full backpack sprayer.

It looks like the price point is about $430, which sounds fair to me.

I'm anxious to see some more folks try these out. If I didn't have a push sprayer, I would be tempted. 9-gallons is the same capacity as my Spreader-Mate!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Ware said:


> The FlowZone Monsoon 9-Gallon Sprayer looks like a really nice option for those who need/want more volume than a backpack sprayer, but maybe don't want to transition to full blown push sprayer.
> 
> I could also see where dragging this around like a carryon suitcase might be easier on some folks than wearing a full backpack sprayer.
> 
> ...


I watched Paul's review of it and was really interested. That would save a lot of strain on my lower back hardware. Does anyone know if it accepts tee jet nozzles out of the box?

Edit- never mind. I'm an idiot. I didn't realize the end of the wand was a quick connect as well. Pretend like I'm not here.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, it looks like it uses a quick connect system, but it would be easy enough to build your own extension that accepts TeeJet nozzles. Looks like that's what Paul did with his custom boom in that video.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've been thinking of building something like this. A long hose with a movable tank 6g tank. Interesting that someone made one.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Anxiously waiting for the review. &#128521;


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Steely said:


> Anxiously waiting for the review. 😉


It has been a crazy week, so it's still in the box. I plan to break it out this weekend though. :thumbup:


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

Did a review ever happen on this?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Backyard Soldier said:


> Did a review ever happen on this?


I have used it a couple times. I like it, but haven't had a chance to do a full review yet. :thumbup:


----------



## SoCalBermuda (Feb 22, 2020)

Ware said:


> Backyard Soldier said:
> 
> 
> > Did a review ever happen on this?
> ...


Any plans to do a review on the Flowzone or an instructional on rigging teejet onto the Flowzone?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SoCalBermuda said:


> Any plans to do a review on the Flowzone or an *instructional on rigging teejet onto the Flowzone?*


My parts for that actually arrived yesterday! :thumbup:


----------



## SoCalBermuda (Feb 22, 2020)

Ware said:


> SoCalBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Any plans to do a review on the Flowzone or an *instructional on rigging teejet onto the Flowzone?*
> ...


 :thumbup: 
I just ordered the FlowZone Storm 2 with dual pressure during my lunch. Was throwing some parts in my cart to rig it for teejets but would absolutely wait to check out your design first. Super excited to have my first quality sprayer.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> Backyard Soldier said:
> 
> 
> > Did a review ever happen on this?
> ...


If you have the Chapin backpack sprayer and the Spreader-Mate, what niche is this going to fill or replace?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SoCalBermuda said:


> I just ordered the FlowZone Storm 2 with dual pressure during my lunch. Was throwing some parts in my cart to rig it for teejets but would absolutely wait to check out your design first. Super excited to have my first quality sprayer.


Ware's FlowZone TeeJet Nozzle Mod :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> If you have the Chapin backpack sprayer and the Spreader-Mate, what niche is this going to fill or replace?


I'm really interested to see how it will work as a semi-stationary spray rig for smaller lawns/areas. It comes with a 20ft hose, and I'm pretty sure you can add sections. I also like the 9-gallon capacity - many people could spray their whole lawn with one fill.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A 6g version will be perfect for me. I'm waiting for the review. I want to know how stable it is when you extend the hose and it only has 1g in the tank.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I went to use the Monsoon today at our new place and couldn't find my TeeJet nozzle mod - so I loaded up my Chapin battery backpack instead and used the Monsoon as a 9-gallon nurse tank. We don't have running water there yet. :thumbup:


----------

